# Is Excalibur a Jet?



## MarkSW (Aug 8, 2017)

Ok so you have not in any order: Seyco Hegner Jet Hawk Delta Dewalt PS Wood and a host of others. But what is it?
The Hawk,Hegner, and PS are just that. Is the Jet a want to be Excalibur or is it a new saw? The Excelsior from Canada is a Excalibur I think? What is a Jet, Is the Seyco a clone ?
Which is which sorry I cannot figure this out.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a jet, it is somewhat like an Excalibur, but the blade clamping is different. Now there is a saw made for king in Canada that is suppose to be an Excalibur clone sold by woodcraft, RJ


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

The Excalibur is out of production long story on that. I guess King Canada bought them and have the saw braned as the Excelsior? Also Seyco has a new saw out.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwjGxomB6f3VAhUGSSYKHRPiDXwQjxwIAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.kmstools.com%2Fking-canada-excelsior-16-scroll-saw-123314&psig=AFQjCNGuzm_1b4TLsjlmU6S-4nFKbgOpPQ&ust=1504143409866297

http://seyco.com/seyco-st-21-scroll-saw-free-shipping/

Good luck.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Pretty sure Excaliber makes the new jet and Rays new saw. Judy loves both of her saws. 
If I didn't already have an excaliber and a jet I would own Seyco's new saw. Oh we also have a Hawk and dewalt


----------

